# Droopy bottom lip..?



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My old mare Brandi used to do the same thing. She is just relaxed... I used to play with Brandi's when she would droop it, it was hilarious!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

If it's a new thing, get the vet out. From what I understand it can be a symptom of a neurological issues.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

The horses chin and lower lip will often go droopy when they are very sleepy, content or relaxed. Other signs include resting a hind leg, ears to the side and head carriage mid to low in height. 

I've seen this in older horses quite a bit, might have something to do with teeth and loss of muscle, but your horse is 3!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it jusst means they are relaxed, and maybe if shes that young then she just began to trust you and relax when your with her


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Question is, does she do it all the time or just when she seems relaxed? Like is it floppy when you ride and work her too? Or just when she is either standing or moseying around?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

my friends horse has that...ALL THE TIME!!!! (unless hes biting u) its so cute. even when riding..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

my mare does that when shes really relaxed/tired... she moves in slow motion and looks at you with that lip and its like shes TQed. all i can hear her say is "DUUUUUHHHHhhhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

It means she's relaxed/content. At my mom's friends barn most of the horses do this ALOT, it's kinda funny to see LOL.


----------



## 5cuetrain (Dec 11, 2009)

Noticing changes in your horse is the key. If this is a change I'd watch it to be sure other signs of possible neurological problems don't start to show--more sagging, sagging on one side, happens all the time etc.

If you see more symptoms call a vet--if not no big deal.


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

Shes only done it a dew times and I think she was just relaxing cos she was doing all of the things that SeaHorseys listed.


----------

